# как установить domainname?

## fank

сделал всё согласно хэндбуку

в /etc/conf.d/net прописал:

```
dns_domain_lo=( "domain.tld" )
```

для верности перегружаюсь

командую:

```
# domainame

(none)

#

```

в /etc/hosts такое:

127.0.0.1 localhost

10.10.10.10 host.domain.tld host alias-to-host

в /etc/nsswitch.conf:

```
...

hosts: files dns

networks: files dns

...

```

при старте, перед выдачей логина, однако, всё правильно

```
This is host.domain.tld ...
```

запускаю:

```
# domainname domain.tld

# domainname

domain.tld

```

ну не пихать же эту команду в local.start, ей богу

тут у нас на форуме отдельные граждане рекомендуют делать так

echo "127.0.0.1 mybox.at.myplace mybox localhost" > hosts 

ну и заполнять его дальше как положено

но ведь хост не должен разрешаться в 127.х.х.х!!!

где райт вей?

----------

## sa10

Как я понял dns_domain_lo и прочее подобное этому нужно при мобильных подключениях и позволяют назначить домен и прочие параметры в зависимости от используемого адаптера. Например дома у меня может быть один домен, а на работе другой.

При активации скрипта net.eth1 resolve.conf будет переписан в зависимости от параметра  dns_domain_eth1 в файле /etc/conf.d/net

Для стационарного компа я вполне обхожусь /etc/conf.d/domainname и /etc/resolve.conf который и работает в действительности.

----------

## fank

здесь 

а также в хэндбуке все упоминания о существовании /etc/conf.d/domainname удалены

этот путь считается deprecated

/etc/init.d/hostname не работает с этим файлом

/etc/init.d/domainname не существует более (в новых стабильных версиях baselayout)

вот например 1.12.9:

```
   if [[ -e "${ROOT}"/etc/init.d/domainname ]] ; then

      rm -f "${ROOT}"/etc/init.d/domainname

      rm -f "${ROOT}"/etc/runlevels/*/domainname

      ewarn "The domainname init script has been removed in this version."

      ewarn "Consult ${ROOT}/etc/conf.d/net.example for details about how"

      ewarn "to apply dns/nis information to the loopback interface."

   fi

```

отсюда и вопрос...

как и куда его воткнуть ежели не работает как положено

----------

## sa10

Я и сам недавно перечитывал хендбук, вникал в подробности  :Smile: 

Между прочим domainname кажется всегда выдавала (none), а вот c опцией -f высказывается обычно вполне внятно.

----------

## Mongos

cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost hostname.domain.com hostname

там же написано "loopback interface"  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

domainname!=dnsdomainame

```
firefly!baz%domainname                                                                      <22:48>

YUME

0 ~

firefly!baz%dnsdomainname                                                                   <22:48>

int

0 ~

```

----------

